# A request to help a talented violinist



## Relnor (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello there.

I'd like to start by saying that I'm not the said violinist, and that I don't feel very good about coming to these forums just to make a request of you, regardless of that, I enjoyed what I've heard and I took it upon myself to spend a few minutes looking up some communities that might be interested in talented violinists, in order to give her some exposure. Even if you don't follow through with my request, perhaps you'll enjoy what you hear anyway.

The person in question is called Lindsey Stirling, and the reason I'm here is to ask you to, if you find her talented and to your liking, take a minute or so to give her your vote(s) on this contest - http://kingofweb.com/leaderboards ( You will find several videos of her playing on her Campaign Page, and more if you look her up on YouTube )

She is currently 2nd place, above her is a fairly popular gaming Youtuber, whom, while I'm sure he's nice enough, does not (in my opinion) deserve 1st place as much as she does. The grand prize for the contest is 7.500$, you are allowed only one voting account per IP, but can give any contestant 10 votes per day,your votes may very well help towards her gaining 1st place ! 

If you've read this far, Thank you! And if the artist in question isn't to your liking, I'm sorry for wasting your time, if she is - vote and tell your friends! 

PS: I apologize if this sub-forum is innapropriate for my post, I just assumed 'General Discussion' would be best


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to say, but considering your friend is down over 50,000 votes, you would need at least 372 people to vote for her ten times each day just to catch up to the guy in first, assuming that he does not receive anymore votes in the next 15 days.


----------



## Relnor (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I'm aware that the chances are not so good, but I thought I'd help wherever I could ^^. And 372-ish people do sound like a lot indeed, but are actually very few in the grand scheme of the internet  - In any case, if nothing else, I thought I'd give her a bit of exposure rather than just click the Vote button 10x a day !


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, you would probably have better luck promoting her in other music forums considering she is not a classical violinist.


----------

